

‘Eyewire’ Game Trains Computers To Map the Brain - sethbannon
http://singularityhub.com/2013/07/10/70000-have-played-eyewire-game-that-trains-computers-to-map-the-brain/#

======
drivingmenuts
Is there a discussion of the gameplay?

I'm hesitant to just sign up to play for something that may not be
interesting. The subject matter is fascinating, but the gameplay might not be.

~~~
nacs
There's a Youtube video on the site that shows a little bit of the 'gameplay':
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpSA3_ZFWB0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpSA3_ZFWB0)

